# TiVo Stream OOH (- may be a dumb question)



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Can TiVo stream to a computer OOH? Or just Apple or Android stuff? I see the green tabs that indicate stream capability but not luck at computer OOH. Works to Apple / Android stuff.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only an Apple or Android device. The website is the only way to stream to a computer and it doesn't work OOH.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Wish I could remove this question....


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> Wish I could remove this question....


I'm glad you didn't; it was helpful for me.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can TiVo stream to a computer OOH? Or just Apple or Android stuff? I see the green tabs that indicate stream capability but not luck at computer OOH. Works to Apple / Android stuff.


Actually if you run a virtual android device on your laptop you can.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

